# AW Batman Slot Car Set



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks like we may be getting close to the release of the Batman set. :woohoo: It is listed on EBay but seller states that it is just an informational posting.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coming-Soon-Pre...260661344924?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cb0a07a9c


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I just may have to buy this set:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/W is also releasing JUST the Batmobiles...
2 versions ..
1- black
2- chrome black

Bubba ;-)


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I would much rather have just the cars.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*aw batman race set*

hey guys, rumor has it aw is taking apart some of there concept race sets and putting new boxes of the batman sets on them and just putting new batmobile cars in the sets. this was put out there by amy and tom. the concept cars didnt sell well i guess.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

41-willys said:


> I would much rather have just the cars.


Me too...Even if I needed the track, $200 is far more than I would spend on the set.


----------

